

Show HN: SwipeVideo, my first iOS App - mslipper
http://swipevideo.com

======
tissarah
I didn't completely understand on the first read what your app did. I read it
as taking video of websites -- which is silly, but I thought I'd mention it.

Maybe "Pick your favorite sites" is unnecessary right up front? You mention
later it integrates with my favorite sites and I see YouTube etc...

~~~
MehdiEG
Same here - didn't get it at all at first. When I read "Pick your favorite
sites. Take a video. Swipe to share.", I thought that it allowed you to share
videos that you found on YouTube or other video sites, which didn't make any
sense.

I get it now. Head a bit fried today so can't really think of a better strap-
line right now though.

~~~
mslipper
Yeah, I agree. I removed the 'pick your sites' copy altogether - I didn't
really need it anyway.

------
freshfey
Love it. I'd add a video which shows the swiping motion, though.

P.S. which resources did you use to learn iOS programming?

~~~
mslipper
Thank you freshfey! Glad you like it!

I used the online Stanford CS139P class and some PeepCode screencasts to get
started. I come from a web dev background so it was difficult for me at first
to wrap my head around Objective-C, but after using those two resources I was
able to understand the syntax (and the SDK) much more clearly.

------
kimae247
I have a similar idea but its based on candid videos where you choose your
sharing site first, tag who will be in the video, hit record and once you hit
stop it will automatically upload the video, right then and there.
Videoroulette :D

